# coldsore in pregnancy.hi



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

hi, im 13 +6 weeks pg, and think im getting te well known tingleing sensation of a dreaded coldsore!!! is it safe for me to use some cream, ie acciclivor cream to try and help?? ive looked online, some say safe, others say not to be used in pregnancy??

any advice welcome!!! if not safe to use any reccomendations??

Thanks

Amy x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry this is probably too late now (didn't realisereply had been missed)

Not specifically licensed for use however can be used if benefit outweighs risk. Aciclovir is the antiviral drug of choice for herpes virus in pregnancy and is often used orally or iv if needed for treatment. Any absorption from using the cream would be absolutely minimal compared to this however infection from cold sore is not as serious as a systemic infection. Decision is whether you feel coldsore is usually bad enough to need treatment.

Maz x


----------

